# Pulsatilla Vulgaris



## d2pix (May 28, 2013)

Hey there!

Here I'm gonna show you "my" flowers.


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!!


----------



## Photographiend (May 28, 2013)

Damn! Now that is ****ing stunning. Looking forward to seeing more of your stuff.


----------



## d2pix (May 28, 2013)

Thx a lot guys!

You'll see, most of the pictures have the same colours. I shot'em all on the same morning
Here's another one!


#2 "*Mobbing in Plantworld"
*


----------



## Photographiend (May 28, 2013)

Like that one too... but once my imagination got a hold of it, it became an anti-bullying campaign...


----------



## ronlane (May 28, 2013)

Both are very good, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## flow (May 28, 2013)

Very clever interpretation on the 2nd one  They're both amazing though.


----------



## oldhippy (May 28, 2013)

outstanding work


----------



## d2pix (May 29, 2013)

*#3 Silence




*


----------



## EDL (May 29, 2013)

Wowzers!!  

I wasn't gonna post another "I freakin love this" post, but I keep coming back to it to look at it.  Man, I hope to get shots like these some day.

I have to ask, in #1 how did you get the background all blue as well?  I will assume there is no color filter or that it was done in post.


----------



## lndsybckr (May 30, 2013)

d2pix said:


> Thx a lot guys!
> 
> You'll see, most of the pictures have the same colours. I shot'em all on the same morning
> Here's another one!
> ...



I love this picture! Beautiful! I like how it has an ethereal aspect to it.


----------



## d2pix (May 30, 2013)

EDL said:


> I have to ask, in #1 how did you get the background all blue as well?  I will assume there is no color filter or that it was done in post.


It was around 6:30 in the morning, so the light was very "cold". The blue part in the picture are the mountains in the BG.

Here's another one...I don't know if i like it or not. What do you think?

*&#8203;*


----------



## sm4him (May 30, 2013)

These are really outstanding, OP! I really like all of the first three, but I think #2 is my favorite. Well done, unusual and it immediately evokes emotion. Like Photographiend, I immediately saw flower bullies, and one lone little flower "nerd" all sad and depressed because it's being picked on. Well done!

The last one; I really like the lighting on the flowers, but the background seems just a little too dark and they lose their attraction, for me.  Just seems a little underexposed. Maybe cropped in, so there's not quite so much of the darker background?
On the other hand, I keep wondering what I would think of this shot if it'd been posted alone, instead of with this lighter set. The first three set such an interesting "mood" and the last one just doesn't fit that mood, so it makes it hard to judge it on its own merits, at least for me.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 30, 2013)

These are great. Love the first two (I also got the crowd vs. loner thing).


----------



## d2pix (May 30, 2013)

sm4him said:


> The last one; I really like the lighting on the flowers, but the background seems just a little too dark and they lose their attraction, for me.  Just seems a little underexposed. Maybe cropped in, so there's not quite so much of the darker background?
> On the other hand, I keep wondering what I would think of this shot if it'd been posted alone, instead of with this lighter set. The first three set such an interesting "mood" and the last one just doesn't fit that mood, so it makes it hard to judge it on its own merits, at least for me.


Thx a lot for your feedback. I quite agree. I really like the silhouette but the BG is a little bit too dark. Maybe i can lighten it a little bit.

The next one will be lighter again


----------



## Photographiend (May 30, 2013)

I actually like the last one you posted. I would just crop it down more to the flowers. The glowing edges are quite stunning but lost in the large crop.

When I use the top of my screen to chop all the excess off the top the square image seems far more balanced.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (May 30, 2013)

d2pix said:


> #3 Silence
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/d2pix/8652678740/



Amazing shot!


----------



## d2pix (May 31, 2013)

*#5 Check the situation
*


----------



## d2pix (Jun 1, 2013)

Now i'm gonna show you my favorite one


----------



## Photographiend (Jun 1, 2013)

You are an excellent photographer no question about that but after falling in love with the beautiful blues Ima have to sit on the warm tone one for a while to see how I feel about it. 

Focus is phenomenal, I like the rays of light jutting down and they way it even splits into a rainbow. I love the added element of the glistening water droplets in the grass but I am very much missing the blue.


----------



## d2pix (Jun 1, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> You are an excellent photographer no question about that but after falling in love with the beautiful blues Ima have to sit on the warm tone one for a while to see how I feel about it.
> 
> Focus is phenomenal, I like the rays of light jutting down and they way it even splits into a rainbow. I love the added element of the glistening water droplets in the grass but I am very much missing the blue.



Thx for that  I'll post some others in blue after this one ok?


----------



## d2pix (Jun 2, 2013)

Busted!!!

hehe


----------



## d2pix (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## gregtallica (Jun 4, 2013)

#1 is outstanding.


----------



## d2pix (Jun 17, 2013)

Something new!


Edit: Don't know why the quality of this pic is so bad here in the forum 




Dreamland von xchar0n auf Flickr


----------



## greybeard (Jun 17, 2013)

Very artistic.


----------



## EDL (Jun 17, 2013)

I came back to look at them again, and loving the additions.


----------



## sleist (Jun 18, 2013)

Missed these before.  Nice technique.


----------

